# Possible Treatment for Cannabis Caused DP / DR



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, now I've recently been looking into cannabis a bit more and have found out that the THC might be the cause of the depersonalization / derealization. You see, THC in cannabis acts as a neurotoxin and can damage curtain parts of the brain.

Another component in cannabis is cannabidiol which does quite the opposite. The problem is that their is more THC in cannabis than cannabidiol. But, I have recently found out that you can buy cannabidiol on its own and can help stabilize disrupted or disabled NMDA receptor pathways in the brain.

I've just lost the link I was about to post, but if I find it again I will post it. Basically THC can damage curtain grey areas in the brain which might be one of the triggers of the depersonalization / derealization and if you stop taking cannabis containing THC and smoke just the cannabidiol it should in theory reverse the effect of the derealization / depersonalization.

Have a read at these:

http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/197/4/259.full.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

kieranA001,

dp/dr is not a brain damage, in the same way that unnecessary and over active firewall is not equal to burned-out logic gate in your pc. go learn some shit

before opening threads.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Just to make sure that you won't convince too many sufferers of this, I came to say I think this is UNTRUE. Cannabis been used for thousands of years, people get higher than the Sears Tower and get no DP.
> 
> The brain damage of long term cannabis use is only a tiny little fraction of what alcohol does to your brain, which actually kills your cortex.
> 
> Cannabis is safe, it's only a trigger for DP, not the cause. Doctors prescribe cannabis in the world as a replacement for sedative pills.


Yeah true about the alcohol, it's also bad for many other parts of the body and weed can prevent neurodegeneration caused by the alcohol. My point was the THC is what causes the brain damage and as you said, isn't the cause of DP and just a trigger otherwise people who didn't smoke weed wouldn't have DP, but cannabidiol works in the opposite way to THC, while THC is neurotoxic CBD is neuroprotective which might untrigger the DP, or help at least it's suppose to make you more alert, which is why THC is sedating. Although higher doses are sedating.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

heartless said:


> kieranA001,
> 
> dp/dr is not a brain damage, in the same way that unnecessary and over active firewall is not equal to burned-out logic gate in your pc. go learn some shit
> 
> before opening threads.


All I said is that the THC could be one of the triggers seen as so many people get DP from weed intake and, although DP can be caused by many things it can be caused by brain damage:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9888147

Get your facts right before commenting. You saying that DP isn't caused by brain damage is like saying my motherboard will work without a southbridge.

Maybe the THC could be damaging the Cerebral cortex which plays a key role in memory, attention, perceptual awareness, thought, language, and consciousness. Like I said, it's only a thought just like everyone else's on how to resolve DP.

And if you think DP isn't caused by brain damage, can you justify it ??

Why don't you go learn some shit before posting on other people's posts.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Its not caused by brain damage in most peoples cases... Its caused by anxiety and a whole heap of emotional problems that arent consciously acknowledged. So actually you need to learn some stuff pal. The idea that brain damage can cause this is outdated and based on faulty logic.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Its not caused by brain damage in most peoples cases... Its caused by anxiety and a whole heap of emotional problems that arent consciously acknowledged. So actually you need to learn some stuff pal. The idea that brain damage can cause this is outdated and based on faulty logic.


I didn't say that depersonalization was only caused by brain damage, maybe you should have read the posts more clearly just so you can can get your facts right next time you start saying shit.

Quote from my last comment : " All I said is that the THC could be one of the triggers ". Do you know the word " ONE " here let me help you:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/one


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

again Fearless you think you know everything, my dp/dr came after ten days of drinking alcohol and mercury poisoning, it is purely an organic cause it has nothing to do with emotional trauma or stuff like that...you should stop brainwashing people on this site...


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

timzie said:


> again Fearless you think you know everything, my dp/dr came after ten days of drinking alcohol and mercury poisoning, it is purely an organic cause it has nothing to do with emotional trauma or stuff like that...you should stop brainwashing people on this site...


I agree with this very much. He should at least prove it isn't to do with brain damage. I'm not saying that brain damage is the ONLY cause I'm just saying that if you use surtain substances over a long period of time it can cause damage to your brain that will take some time to heal providing you take the right steps.

He goes against that it is but I believe that you should take every possability into account. That way you can limit these down to a select few rather than just saying it's caused by anxiety. I'm not saying anxiety cannot trigger DP, but I do think that if it was triggered by anxiety as he says then everyone with anxiety would have DP / DR.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Just to make sure that you won't convince too many sufferers of this, I came to say I think this is UNTRUE. Cannabis been used for thousands of years, people get higher than the Sears Tower and get no DP.
> 
> The brain damage of long term cannabis use is only a tiny little fraction of what alcohol does to your brain, which actually kills your cortex.
> 
> Cannabis is safe, it's only a trigger for DP, not the cause. Doctors prescribe cannabis in the world as a replacement for sedative pills.


And by the way, you're forgitting that different types of cannabis have different effects and different amounts of THC. If you buy something like skunk it will contain far more THC. This is why some people haven't had DP from smoking weed because they have been either smoking a strain with low quantities of THC or they haven't been smoking it long enough.

http://www.shortnews.com/start.cfm?id=81910

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/drugs/Pages/Cannabisdangers.aspx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

I've read every recovery story on here and the one thing they all have in in common is that the people who recovered successfully never, or simply stopped blaming their DP on an outside organic source. Many of those people had their DP triggered by pot.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

selig said:


> Cannabis causing brain damage is not the cause of depersonalization. That's simply not how it works. The marijuana triggers a dormant disorder that you were already predisposed to. And before you quote my post with a rebuttal, I'm not interested in debating it. Anybody who knows depersonalization disorder thoroughly would not agree with you.


Yet again you haven't justified that cannabis doesn't cause brain damage. I'm going to be honest, when I used to take weed I used to always argue that it was good for you too and that nothing is wrong with it until I realized it was time to give up to help my DP and it helped me so much.

I'm not forcibly saying that you have to believe it's one of the causes. You can believe what you want. But your post seems pointless as you're not backing it up. No one has any proof. I don't know how you can be so sure of it that cannabis cannot cause depersonalization.

And anyone that knows depersonalization disorder should believe what they want, not what you tell them because not everything will work for DP. It's just the way it goes.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless, I didn't say you were wrong about anxiety causing DP. It can, anxiety can cause a lot of physical symptoms but specifically I'm aiming towards people who have got DP from smoking weed specifically. DP is caused by lots of things you just got to backtrack and find out what caused it, it can also be caused by a deficiancy for all we know.

I can justify that THC in weed can be one of the things that can cause DP. You even admitted it yourself that THC can cause damage to the brain, my argument is that if damage is done to the ceribral cortex it can cause DP symptoms.

I even know people who've had DP that was caused by problems with the reticular activating system.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reticular_activating_system

I've managed to find out that people only get DP caused by the RAS if they spend too much time on a computer or near artificial light because it messes up the melatonin that's producted and their sleep-wake transitions. It can also cause low vitamin D3 which can cause depression which can then cause DP. Sulbutiamine can help a lot with getting a lot of sunlight.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless said:


> We don't have to agree, I just posted here to warn people before they get convinced of this.


So you're saying you're here to convince people something that you cannot even justify, therefore how do you know you're right?

Nuff said.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

KieranA001 said:


> All I said is that the THC could be one of the triggers seen as so many people get DP from weed intake and, although DP can be caused by many things it can be caused by brain damage:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9888147
> 
> ...


what is so hard to understand in here? dp is just an operation done by our brain that we wish to stop it from executing it over and over again. it has nothing to
do with dead areas in our brains.

look- when we experience trauma over the years, our brain builds walls around it - these are very expensive defense mechanisms that can manifest as social phobia, over-active judgmental self, certain personality traits such as perfectionism etc etc etc. THC has a (magical) ability to loosen up those defense
mechanisms, let's call it "open the gates". now, go figure what might come out, and in my case for example, the moment i was forced to face those traumas and process them, it was too overwhelming so i dissociated. 
by the way - that is why, in my country, medicinal marijuana is prescribed to ptsd patients.

to stop the dissociation you will have to connect yourself to those traumatic moments. for example: my father used to see me as a failure over my childhood years. this has caused accumulated trauma, the development of social phobia, insecurities etc etc. but that was "okay" - i could live. when i took that hit
from the chronic, those defense mechanisms loosened up their grip, and horrible thought and negative believes about my self surfaces. now i had 2 options:

1. think about them full force and process them and resolve them.

2. dissociate from myself.

and because panic attacks feel like you are inches from death (very overwhelming of course) - i dissociated. the price is dp - until you go a head again and face the things that have surfaced with huge balls. it takes time and effort, it is a painful process.

nothing significant happened to my brain cells, no dead areas in my brain. no brain damage.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Heartless, are you sure your dad thought of you as a failure over the years or is it just your anxiety making you feel that way? Even if he did, it doesn't mean that you are and he will always love you for who you are really are although it doesn't seem like it.

Anyway, it's about how other people perceive you not your dad that matters. It's hard even with help from anyone, I guess you just have to tell your dad straight up how you feel or at least gain people's trust again so you can help your phobias.

When I had my first panic attack, it was caused by the drugs I've tried to help the symptoms but all it did was cause even more worry for myself which caused the panic attack. I also have social phobia and agoraphobia and it's horrible, along with DP / DR. Haven't you got any support groups in your area where you can visit and meet people who have the same symptoms ?


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless, sorry about my attitide yesterday. I wasn't in the best state of mind and had a lot of depression come on but I'm going to have to try to deal with it somehow.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Nothing happened.


I thought I was being quite arrogant. Nice blog btw


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It would be easy to test if your dp is physical or psychological. Just try taking cannabidiol. If cannabidiol relieves your dp then there is a physical connection. So what are some natural sources of cannabidiol without resorting to a prescription for it? I think hemp has a fair amount of it without any thc. Try some hemp tea?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Btw...here in canada there is a debate whether pot should be legalized. And a lot of high-profile politicians are admitting to using pot in there in youth. But a new report has recently come out that suggests that long-term pot use by younger people can have dramatic effects on a "developing" brain. And with the strength of pot these days, which is actually waaay stronger than 20 or 30 years ago, you are playing with fire. So legalizing it is actually a smart thing to do since it will be strictly controlled like alcohol and cigarettes and a lot harder for kids to subject themselves to the unknown....


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

flat said:


> It would be easy to test if your dp is physical or psychological. Just try taking cannabidiol. If cannabidiol relieves your dp then there is a physical connection. So what are some natural sources of cannabidiol without resorting to a prescription for it? I think hemp has a fair amount of it without any thc. Try some hemp tea?


You can get CBD from two places and it's legal. The first place is called Medivape and you basically buy it in the form of a tincture in which you smoke from an e-cigarette. Here is the link:

http://www.medivape.org/buynow.html

However, if you already have a e-cigarette and you want to try the tincture out first, you can go to the front page and get the free trial. I have tried the tincture without an e-cigarette by putting the drops under my tongue instead and it still works, just better to use an e-cigarette

The second place that I know of is dixie botanicals

http://dixiebotanicals.com/

BUT, I think it's well worth getting that free trial first to see if that tincture works for you because it's much cheaper than the one from Dixie and apparently has more CBD inside it but I think the process as to how it's made is better in Dixies so they both have advantages and disadvantages. No way I'm paying over £100 for an 2OZ bottle lol


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

flat said:


> Btw...here in canada there is a debate whether pot should be legalized. And a lot of high-profile politicians are admitting to using pot in there in youth. But a new report has recently come out that suggests that long-term pot use by younger people can have dramatic effects on a "developing" brain. And with the strength of pot these days, which is actually waaay stronger than 20 or 30 years ago, you are playing with fire. So legalizing it is actually a smart thing to do since it will be strictly controlled like alcohol and cigarettes and a lot harder for kids to subject themselves to the unknown....


I think curtain strains should be made legal, I think more CBD than THC should be made legal so you get the neuroprotective effects from it. But yeah, I think it is a good thing if they do legalize some of it because it stops dealers selling harder weed to young people because they will be buying the lighter stuff instead.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

KieranA001 said:


> Heartless, are you sure your dad thought of you as a failure over the years or is it just your anxiety making you feel that way? Even if he did, it doesn't mean that you are and he will always love you for who you are really are although it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> Anyway, it's about how other people perceive you not your dad that matters. It's hard even with help from anyone, I guess you just have to tell your dad straight up how you feel or at least gain people's trust again so you can help your phobias.
> 
> When I had my first panic attack, it was caused by the drugs I've tried to help the symptoms but all it did was cause even more worry for myself which caused the panic attack. I also have social phobia and agoraphobia and it's horrible, along with DP / DR. Haven't you got any support groups in your area where you can visit and meet people who have the same symptoms ?


i go to therapy, i am a student so it's almost free for me, plus seeing a psych once a month.

i hope you stopped exhausting yourself with phantom fears such as "brain damage". i just really hate when people don't listen to folks who have been through
this fears and suffered in vain, i tell you just stop scaring yourself and others, it is a waste of your time. do the emotional work you need to do and recover, leave the cannabidiol idea. you don't need it and it will do nothing. do not underestimate the power and complexity of your brain.

take care and do your best


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I've tried cbd oil and it really works for the physical symptoms of anxiety, my main symptom is hyperventilating.. A few drops and I am much less tense.. Amazing stuff. I bought it from Dixie botanicals online.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

wise said:


> I've tried cbd oil and it really works for the physical symptoms of anxiety, mine main symptom mostly is hyperventilating.. A few drops and I am much less tense.. Amazing stuff. I bought it from Dixie botanicals online.


Yeah I know what you mean, after you've smoked it you feel quite tired. It really helps with the anxiety though. I think you should check out Medivape because as you know the one from Dixie is expensive for what you're getting. I think the 1OZ tincture has like 3mg in it whereas the one from Medivape has like 200mg lol

Their is a free trial on grabs which might interest you ? I think if it gets more known then the price will drop. Glad it works for you though :smile:

As for the tiredness, I find that a little bit of caffeine helps and makes me more focused.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I've ordered RSHO CBD, and am working on ordering CanChew gums.. Hope I'll be receiving them shortly, but could take a while. I saw your posts over at Longecity about CBD, by the way. I'll be updating my experiences there.

I believe if you read meticulously, MediVape states their product contains ">50% of their High CBD hemp oil". In other words, you've no clue how many CBD is in there, as "high CBD" is basically meaningless and open to interpretation. Also, Dixie's 1oz tincture has 100mgs of CBD per bottle. That said, could you post a link to the free trial? Guess I could compare them then.



> leave the cannabidiol idea. you don't need it and it will do nothing. do not underestimate the power and complexity of your brain.


False. Educate yourself on CBD before making such statements please. ProjectCBD.org is a good place to start. Don't underestimate the power and complexity of phytopharmacology. For example; one of the most popular Alzheimer's medications, galantamine, is extracted from the daffodil.

To clear the common misconception that CBD is not psychoactive; it is, just not directly. It's not psychoactive in the way that it'll get you "high" like smoking a joint will, but it is psychoactive. So is a cup of chocolate matcha tea. That affects your brain as well (L-theanine, phenethylamine, theobromine, caffeine). Purely by literal definition, oxygen is a drug too.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

KieranA001 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, after you've smoked it you feel quite tired. It really helps with the anxiety though. I think you should check out Medivape because as you know the one from Dixie is expensive for what you're getting. I think the 1OZ tincture has like 3mg in it whereas the one from Medivape has like 200mg lol
> 
> Their is a free trial on grabs which might interest you ? I think if it gets more known then the price will drop. Glad it works for you though :smile:
> 
> As for the tiredness, I find that a little bit of caffeine helps and makes me more focused.


I use less than the recommended dosage because yes it's expensive but I like that it's natural and most importantly legal lol. The medivape products look promising but they don't ship outside the EU and I live in the US so I'll make do with Dixie for now.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

wise said:


> I use less than the recommended dosage because yes it's expensive but I like that it's natural and most importantly legal lol. The medivape products look promising but they don't ship outside the EU and I live in the US so I'll make do with Dixie for now.


haha fair enough, I think most people use less than the recommended rosage anyway. It will tast longer as well plus you don't want to become too sedated. I don't think Dixie posts to the EU ?

I've heard the tablets are suppose to be good, they contain like 25mg per tablet. I will try to find some more venders in the meantime though, I don't think there are many. The government will obviously try to make cannabidol illigal because it puts most other drugs off the shelf.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

odisa said:


> I've ordered RSHO CBD, and am working on ordering CanChew gums.. Hope I'll be receiving them shortly, but could take a while. I saw your posts over at Longecity about CBD, by the way. I'll be updating my experiences there.
> 
> I believe if you read meticulously, MediVape states their product contains ">50% of their High CBD hemp oil". In other words, you've no clue how many CBD is in there, as "high CBD" is basically meaningless and open to interpretation. Also, Dixie's 1oz tincture has 100mgs of CBD per bottle. That said, could you post a link to the free trial? Guess I could compare them then.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, 100mgs per bottle but not per use which is annoying. I guess a bigger dosage wouldn't be beneficial anyway because it would make you too tired. Have you tried the tablets ?

Here is a link to the free trial, http://www.medivape.org/freetrial.html

NOTE: You have to live inside the EU to get free trial, unfortunately. Don't know if you live in EU but I'll post it anyway lol

Yeah I knew CBD was psychoactive to a curtain extent, I did get confused at first between cannabidiol and cannabinol because they both sound simular lol. Their is a chart floating about somehwere that shows the benefits of CBD, and all the other cannadinoids in cannabis. I will try to find it because it's pretty good.

And please try them both to give a review, that would be great thanks. The free trail should come in three days, depending on where you live.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

I would also recommend reading more about CBD here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20454-cannabidiol/


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

KieranA001 said:


> haha fair enough, I think most people use less than the recommended rosage anyway. It will tast longer as well plus you don't want to become too sedated. I don't think Dixie posts to the EU ?
> 
> I've heard the tablets are suppose to be good, they contain like 25mg per tablet. I will try to find some more venders in the meantime though, I don't think there are many. The government will obviously try to make cannabidol illigal because it puts most other drugs off the shelf.


Sedation would be unlikely to occur at such small doses I would presume? Have you experienced sedation, at what dose, and was it in combination with other substances?

The tablets do indeed contain more milligrams of CBD per unit, however the bioavailabilities of oral and sublingual ingestion are very different, hence if you ordered the tablets, it would probably be best to dissolve the contents under your tongue, unless you are using it for intestinal purposes.



KieranA001 said:


> Fair enough, 100mgs per bottle but not per use which is annoying. I guess a bigger dosage wouldn't be beneficial anyway because it would make you too tired. Have you tried the tablets ?
> 
> Here is a link to the free trial, http://www.medivape.org/freetrial.html
> 
> ...


Again.. Idk about how tired it can get you. I suppose if you use 100mgs sublingually it might make you a little zoned out. However, there are ten 10mg doses in a bottle, which would make it 4 dollars a dose if you would use 10mgs. Not too bad, though CanChew is almost a dollar cheaper in that sense, if I'm not mistaken. Have you used any product other than MediVape's product Kieran?

I do live in the EU, however it would seem samples are limited to UK only. Nonetheless I applied, and I'll see what comes out of that.

Funny though; I can't seem to buy any CBD in my country, and have a guess where I live. I can walk around the corner and buy weed from the shop without a prescription, yet I can't buy CBD products, nor do they even provide cannabinoid percentages when you buy regular weed or hash. Meanwhile the government is moaning about how weed above 15% THC should be considered as harddrugs, but they don't even stop to think that maybe it just be best to make HPLC analysis a mandatory procedure so the consumers can decide for themselves. Most of the time when I ask how much cannabidiol is in their product, the shop owner replies "Cannabiwhat?". Other times it's "I have no clue, but you could try the Thai or the Indicas, which are supposedly high in CBD. Or maybe the imported hash."

Don't know where I was heading with that, but I'm gonna press post before my battery gives.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

odisa said:


> Sedation would be unlikely to occur at such small doses I would presume? Have you experienced sedation, at what dose, and was it in combination with other substances?
> 
> The tablets do indeed contain more milligrams of CBD per unit, however the bioavailabilities of oral and sublingual ingestion are very different, hence if you ordered the tablets, it would probably be best to dissolve the contents under your tongue, unless you are using it for intestinal purposes.
> 
> ...


Even at a small dose I was sedated, seen as I don't really know how much CBD is in Medivape's version I cannot really give you an answer other than I took about 4 drops under my tongue and within 5 minutes I was sedated. I recommend taking CBD at around 2 PM where you're not tired so much. The feeling was nice though, kinda calm and not a worry on my shoulders. I hope the guy ships worldwide in the future.

And yeah I see what you mean about the tablets, it isn't the best way of absorbtion the tincture is best. I wonder if you can put it into an e-cigarette and then just smoke the tincture. That would be effective lol

No, I haven't used any other product other than Medivape although I guess it's all the same apart from the sedation. You can read some reviews online though about Dixies, you will be able to buy some from there for sure. I don't know where you live, Holland ? When I say sedation, it doesn't last for ages it tasts for about an hour or two depending on how much you use.

It just makes your eye lids really heavy but it makes you so much better when facing people and it makes the mind quiet, great for DR / DP I vape the stuff right before I go to bed and I wake up feeling so much better. Especially if you are restless.

I don't recommend the weed products in that shop if they don't even know what CBD is! Seen as it still contains THC you would be no better off.

Here is the chart I was talking about:

http://potdeli.webs.com/Weedmaps%20Cannabinoid%20Chart.jpg


----------

